# Color Coding Standardsملف للتحميل



## safety113 (16 فبراير 2010)

*Color Coding Standards*​ 
*ملف للتحميل*​*من هنا*​*انظر المرفقات*​ 
​


----------



## sayed00 (16 فبراير 2010)

مشكور احمد

لاكن هل هناك استاندر عالمى متبع؟

لانى اجد اجتهادات كثيرة فى هذا المجال

تحياتى


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (16 فبراير 2010)

أخي أحمد بارك الله فيك
وأشدد على سؤال أخي سيد هل هنالك كود عالمي أو رسمي متبع لهذه الألوان في بعض الدول


----------



## seed255 (17 فبراير 2010)

*نعم هناك معياير واسندر للالون فى كل شي*

:20::20::75::75::75:
نعم هناك استندر للالون تستخدم لمعرف ماهو محتوي الخطوط او الاسطونات او بعض المفعلات او الاوعية الحامل للمواد المختلف وهناك ايضا استخدم الالون فى العلامات المختلفة حتى فى علامات الاستسلام فى الحرب هناك العلم الابيض والاحمر للخطر وايضا العلامات المرورية الازرق للتنبية والاحمر للمنع والابيض لانهاء والاصفر من علامات السلامة والاحمر من علامات المرور والقائمة تطول ونظرا لاني مستعجل جدا اكتفيت بهذا الرد وتقبلوا منى خالص التقدير


----------



## safety113 (17 فبراير 2010)

حاليا لا يتبع فالامريكان قاموا بوضع لمساتهم النهائية على هذه الالوان واصبحوا يستخدمون فقط اللون الازرق والابيض وهذا مخالف
لكننا الان نستخدم الالوان للتفتيش الشهريmonthly color coding وهو متبع عالميا ويتم التشديد عليه في التفتيش اليومي والاسبوعي والشهري


----------



## عمروصلاح (17 فبراير 2010)

تسلم الأيادى - مشكور على المعلومة


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (21 فبراير 2010)

safety113 قال:


> حاليا لا يتبع فالامريكان قاموا بوضع لمساتهم النهائية على هذه الالوان واصبحوا يستخدمون فقط اللون الازرق والابيض وهذا مخالف
> لكننا الان نستخدم الالوان للتفتيش الشهريmonthly color coding وهو متبع عالميا ويتم التشديد عليه في التفتيش اليومي والاسبوعي والشهري



متبع عالمياً هل أفهم من ذلك بأنه ليس كود رسمي
أم هناك مرجع دولي أو احدى مؤسسات السلامة الكبرى لإعتماد هذه الألوان بشكل رسمي


----------



## almasry (22 فبراير 2010)

مشكور اخي الكريم . يفضل وضع المواصفة خاصة لو ايزو


----------



## safety113 (27 فبراير 2010)

احد اهم عناصر التفتيش والتدقيق هو عنصر الترقيم
وذلك باعطاء شهادة وحفر رقم على المادة المفتش والمدقق عليها
اضافة الى وضع لون الشهر
دور السيفتي هنا هو التاكد من وجود بطاقة التفتيش ولون الشهر عندها يقوم بكتابة check list
وعند التفتيش يجب ابراز كل هذه الوثائق
هذا ملزم وفق مواصفات الايزو 9001
حيث تتم كل عملية وفق التسلسل التالي:
التخطيطPLAN 
التنفيذDO
التفتيشCHECK 
التصرف الاجرائيACT


----------



## ibrahimtawfick (28 فبراير 2010)

يسلموا الايادى على الايضاح,ولمزيد من المعرفة عن الكود الدولية للالوان راجع الرابط التالى 
http://www.navis.gr/safety/occupatl/signs.htm
*Signs, Notices and Colour Codes*


----------



## abh3334 (28 فبراير 2010)

تسلم اخي العالي ..


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (28 فبراير 2010)

مشكور أخ ابراهيم على الرابط


----------



## safety113 (1 مارس 2010)

لم تقصر شكرا على الرابط


----------



## ibrahimtawfick (1 مارس 2010)

مشكورين اخوانى الاعزاء,وربنا يوفقنا جميعا فى الخير.....تكرم باشمهندس/غسان


----------



## Heroellazez (7 مارس 2010)

شكرا أخي


----------



## ibrahimtawfick (9 مارس 2010)

وهذه ايضا اضافة اخرى :
الجدول التالي يوضح رمز الألوان الإرشادية لكلا من ANSI , OSHA
اللون المعني التطبيق
الأحمر RED	خطر DANGER	اللافتات الإرشادية ، الحاويات المأمونة
الأحمر RED	قف STOP	أزرار الإيقاف في حالات الطوارئ والتعرف علي معدات الحريق
البرتقالي الفلورسنت Fluorescent Orange
البرتقالي و الأحمر Orange - Red	المخاطر البيولوجية BIOSAFETY	اللافتات الخاصة بمخلفات المواد المعدنية
الأصفر Yellow	التحذير CAUTION للتخذير من مخاطر القفز والسقوط – الحاويات المأمونة للمواد المتفجرة والمواد الآكلة
البرتقالي Orange	التحذير WARNING	أجزاء من المعدات – المعدات الدوارة التي قد تسبب الجروح والسحق
الأخضر Green	الأمان SAFETY	أماكن معدات الاسعافات الأولية أماكن معدات السلامة: أدشاش السلامة – أجهزة التنفس
الأزرق Blue	معلومات Information	اللافتات – لوح الإعلانات
الأسود ، الأبيض / الأصفر أو خليط من الأسود مع الأبيض أو الأصفر	الحدود Boundaries	علامات المرور ، السلالم ، الإتجاهات
اللون البنفسجي Magenta	التحذير من الإشعاع Radiation Caution	الأشعة السينية ، ألفا ، بيتا ، جاما المواد المشعة

وهى من محاضرات د/ وجدى....... ومرفق معه الملف للارشاد اكثر
نفعنا الله واياكم.


----------



## safety113 (11 مارس 2010)

شكرا م / ابراهيم توفيق على الاضافة


----------



## husscorps (14 مارس 2010)

thanks a lot & good luck


----------



## فارس740 (23 نوفمبر 2010)

مشكــور


----------



## رمزة الزبير (23 نوفمبر 2010)

في ذات الخصوص نرفق ملف المعيار الهندسي لشركة أرامكو السعودية عن 
Safety Identification and Safety Colors


----------



## abady2 (25 نوفمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم وكل عام وانتم بخير 
اخى الكريم الملف المرفق لا يفتح معنا هل من الممكن ان ترفقه بعد فك الضغط (rar) وتنزله على الموقع 
شاكرين حسن تعاونكم الصادق
عبادى


----------



## jassim78 (26 نوفمبر 2010)

شكرا جزيلا اخي ع الرابط


----------



## mohsenshabat (28 مارس 2011)

*دور مسئول السلامة في المنشأة التاكد من وجود الألوان علي الأماكن المخصصة لها *


----------



## ecc1010 (22 أبريل 2011)

:10:للهم إجعل مصر أمنة مطمئنة وسائر بلاد المسلمين إلى يوم الدين
اللهم ولى من يصلح البلاد والعباد
اللهم ولى خيارنا ولا تولى شرارنا
اللهم أمين وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## safety113 (25 أبريل 2011)

husscorps
فارس740
رمزة الزبير
abady2
jassim78
mohsenshabat
ecc1010

شكرا على مروركم واضافاتكم
من القلب شكرا


----------

